# 2014 Elite Energy complete setup



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

*2014 Elite Energy complete setup $800*

Selling nearly new 2014 Elite Energy 32. The bow is all black color, currently set to 27.5" draw length(can easily be changed by your local dealer). Elite bows come with a winners choice string and are cerakoted from the factory. Also they come with a an awesome warranty. Here is a link to the bow on their web page: http://www.elitearchery.com/products/2014/energy-32
Here's the list of the setup:
QAD Ultrarest HDX
Black Gold 8 Pin sight- this was a special order with the 8th pin added and the last 2 pins are .10 size. The vertical and horizontal adjustments are micro adjust, but the pins are standard adjustment.
Doinker Carbon fiber stabilizer
Tight Spot Quiver
All of the accessories were purchased new with the bow. The bow has been on one elk hunt and has a few very minor marks from being hiked around for a week. If you run down the list of the setup, you will see that I have invested well over $1300.00 new. I am selling just to try another flavor for next year, the bow shoots great and if you have ever shot an Elite, you know they are a pleasure to shoot. Asking $800.00 for pickup in Southern UT and can arrange deliver in Salt Lake area. Otherwise shipping will be the actual cost to ship. If you live close to St George, feel free to meet up and try it out.


----------



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

reduced


----------



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

No longer for sale


----------

